# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  لامية ابن الوردي

## أحمد البكري



----------


## ميم همزة

جزاك الله خيرا.
هل من نسخة مطبوعة ؟

----------


## أحمد البكري

لامية ابن الوردي

حملها من المرفقات


من مرفوعات الأخ مشرف الشهري
http://wqf.me/2015/03/27/%D9%85%D8%A...8%D8%B1%D9%88/
​

----------


## أبو زيد الخير

جزاكم الله خيرا

*لامية ابن الوردي رحمه الله وبعض شروحها 
*http://www.azahera.net/showthread.php?p=73124

----------

